# Survivor names?



## Sarenbella (Nov 9, 2014)

Over the weekend I was at PetSmart grabbing some supplies, and I spotted a small veil tail floating on his side. He was still breathing, but slowly and heavily with deep red gills, and he was pale.

I brought him home and took care of him, and he's doing much better now. Still a little pale at the base of his fins, but he finally started eating and getting excited for feeding time, and he's been a lot more active.

Anywho, I still need a name! This whole time I've been telling him what a trooper he is, so I'm considering:

Trooper (obviously)
Soldier
Tank
Ronin
Lorcan (little fierce one)
Marcellus (little warrior)
Spartan

Any thoughts?


----------



## CopperBell (Sep 14, 2014)

I like Trooper. It's cute and fits well with the situation.


----------



## selah (Oct 14, 2014)

I like Marcellus.


----------



## FishBaby (Nov 1, 2014)

I like Trooper. It's fits so well.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

I vote for Lorcan.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Sarge (short for Sargent), had a tough grumpy old horse at the barn when I was a teen names Sarge, awesome gelding, very smooth ride.
How about Chance, was name of an American bulldog in a 90s movie.. _something _Home (forget first part of name) with talking dogs ad cats (before computer animated mouth movement).


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

Trooper.


----------



## kevinap2 (Apr 3, 2014)

Rocky


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

Ajax!


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Aqua Aurora said:


> Sarge (short for Sargent), had a tough grumpy old horse at the barn when I was a teen names Sarge, awesome gelding, very smooth ride.
> How about Chance, was name of an American bulldog in a 90s movie.. _something _Home (forget first part of name) with talking dogs ad cats (before computer animated mouth movement).


Homeward Bound! I loved that movie as a kid!


----------



## Sarenbella (Nov 9, 2014)

Aqua Aurora said:


> Sarge (short for Sargent), had a tough grumpy old horse at the barn when I was a teen names Sarge, awesome gelding, very smooth ride.
> How about Chance, was name of an American bulldog in a 90s movie.. _something _Home (forget first part of name) with talking dogs ad cats (before computer animated mouth movement).


I thought of Sarge too haha... And Homeward Bound?! I looooved that movie growing up, and I love the name Chance. 

Hmm... Got some thinking to do.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Sarenbella said:


> I thought of Sarge too haha... And Homeward Bound?! I looooved that movie growing up, and I love the name Chance.
> 
> Hmm... Got some thinking to do.





Schmoo said:


> Homeward Bound! I loved that movie as a kid!



That's it Homeward Bound! I actually named my first dog Shadow (black lab rescue) because of it. The night he was brought home my parents were suggesting names (all of them terrible people names-that kids in my class had so I shot those all done) and I got frustrated so went to watch tv. Had seen the movie before but it was on and LIGHT BULB! Ran in the other room with parents (and new dog) and declared his name! Everyone agreed it fit well so he was Shadow for the 8 years he lived with us.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

I like Trooper, my neighbors had a cute lab-mix named that


----------

